# Kitty Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Had great day with a great crew. Catching was a bit slow but as I have said many times "One fish can make a trip". First hour we got a 28 inch whiskerless striped catfish.. A few in the under 20 lb range. Then in the last hour we got some nice ones. 


















Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome fish!!!. Congrats to the anglers.


----------

